
London Tube drivertested positive for coronavirus - hknd
https://www.cityam.com/london-underground-tube-driver-tests-positive-for-coronavirus-report/
======
hknd
Twitter Source:
[https://twitter.com/PA/status/1238397976768282626](https://twitter.com/PA/status/1238397976768282626)

